# Diastasis recti



## Strongnotskinny (Apr 26, 2018)

HELLO.

So long story cut short.

6 years post partum.

Started trainning in 2016 (weights cardio calthentics ect)

Last year i discovered i have a diastasis recti, mainly 1 finger gap, 2 fingers near my belly button. I leak often ??, my stomach does doam during certain movements. I know better now.... know better exercisers. I train a LOT smarter. I eat really clean (vegan) .

I say discovered.....learnt. never had a clue that there was a such a thing. Its seriously more common than you may think ?

The problem is , that i have a recuring muscle knot in my left upper adomen. An otseopath said it was my diapham that was knoted. He said nothing else. Its been knoting up in the area and causing me pain for over a year now! My dr is seriously uninterested when i start sayin about my muscle/joint issues and pain. In fact he said my 'lump' was broken cartalige. The osteopath said knot and diaphram.

Need help/advice. Im getting some more appointments set up with the correct people, to try and get to the route cause. Honestly i think its from my weak core, the lack of function. Other muscles are over compansating, causing my painful knot ??


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Strongnotskinny said:


> HELLO.
> 
> So long story cut short.
> 
> ...


 Diastasis recti is a very very common issue post partum

was this your only pregnancy ?

what do you mean leaking ?

I found that yes working my abs helped a lot but mainly through compound lifts first to help strengthen my whole core and ending every workout with a few sets of cable crunches and leg raises

if things are that serious after 6 years though , you might want to consider surgery to reenforce the abdominal wall

keep us posted what specialists say

all the best

x


----------



## Strongnotskinny (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes it really is a very common issue. Shocked me more learning about it by myself, no dr or midwife through either of my pregnancys never even mentioned it. I have two children, both via c-section.

I leak wee ??? often, can be from bending to picking something up, to just standing up from sitting.

I avoid cunches and leg raises now, i do heel slides, pelvic drops/tilts i work on my breathing, i do other stuff still just a lot more wary of form ect.

If i could id of had the surgey by now. I cant afford it. My mental health has taken a beating over the last 6 years, really struggling to be honest. Im trying, i really am. Ill be back in work soon, i need the money to get myself fixed.

Nhs wont help me, neither do they offer support. My issues to them are 'cosmetic'. Having a functional core is nessary not cosmetic.

yes i will! Im seeing a foot podiatristsand chiropodists. Hoping she can help. My feet and shins all hurt daily too.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Strongnotskinny said:


> Yes it really is a very common issue. Shocked me more learning about it by myself, no dr or midwife through either of my pregnancys never even mentioned it. I have two children, both via c-section.
> 
> I leak wee ??? often, can be from bending to picking something up, to just standing up from sitting.
> 
> ...


 I am really sorry to hear that

I asked about the number of pregnancies because obviously the problem will get worse with every one

leaking I only realized what you meant after I posted lol

sorry , english is not my native language

that is another issue easily solved with lazer treatment but I suppose NHS would not approve of that either..

well for the time being just persist with your workouts and don't let this hold you back

I also found ab exercises on trx were beneficial to start with and much more lenient. You just need high reps

all the best


----------



## Strongnotskinny (Apr 26, 2018)

I am. Im going to keep going. Hold on. Not ruin what progress ive made. Keep fighting with nhs and my dr for the correct treatment. A midwife suggest i push for a gynocolgoist refeal, not sure how that will go but maybe worth a try.

Thank you anna1 , i feel better knowing people know about diastasis recti. Somedays i feel like im living in the trueman show.

Lazer treatment? Intresting. Rather that than the mesh thing they do or use to do. Herd many horror stories about mess.

Thanks again


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Strongnotskinny said:


> I am. Im going to keep going. Hold on. Not ruin what progress ive made. Keep fighting with nhs and my dr for the correct treatment. A midwife suggest i push for a gynocolgoist refeal, not sure how that will go but maybe worth a try.
> 
> Thank you anna1 , i feel better knowing people know about diastasis recti. Somedays i feel like im living in the trueman show.
> 
> ...


 Most women who have had a child have been through it to some extent whether they realize it or not

you're not alone in this obviously

hang in there and keep us posted

x


----------



## Strongnotskinny (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello, an update from todays foot assesment..... nothing like a good plot twist .

I have one leg longer than the other, which is causing my on going shin splints and foot pains also causing other pain upstreem. So i now have custom insoles to level my legs out.

Explaines why my right glute doesnt activate like the left. One thing at once but still i dont want to have to wear insoles all my life. Big kick in the teeth ive been working hard on strengthing my feet and hips ect. Or trying to.

Going to use the knowledge to turn my weakness into strengths hopefully.

My big toe also doesnt fuction correctly.

And i have hypermobiltly in my feet.

Reading into hypermobility it seems i have a few other symptoms also.

Very interesting.


----------

